# What color should I put on registration papers?



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Not sure what color to put. I was thinking: buckskin with random white for first doe, tan or gold with minimal white for second, and red buckskin for third :scratch:


The first doe (with daffodils) is really red on the back half of her not like the typical tan ~ but I don't know if that changes anything. The third doe (chewing on my daughter's finger) is really red color on the front half.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First: Buckskin; white poll & white on side(s); blue eyes
Second: Light gold.
Third: Chocolate buckskin; white poll.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you Kylee! :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree. Very, very pretty babies


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Awww ~ thank you :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! I agree with Kylee.


----------

